# Safe way to keep bath water warm?



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a condition that pops up every now and then and one of the remedies is to take a salt water bath. I was thinking of doing this regularly just to prevent it from coming up in the first place, that and it's overall good for the body once and a while.

The issue I face is the water does not stay hot long enough. Rather then keep running more hot water, I was thinking, it would be more efficient to somehow keep the water warm with some kind of device.

Is there such device I can buy made for this? I'm thinking, some kind of pump with two hoses or something, and just circulate/heat the water, and plugs into a GFCI outlet. Probably not hard to make, but rather buy if one exists.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

> Is there such device I can buy made for this?



ya, a hot tub.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Without replacing the whole bath. LOL


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Is there a way for you to access the outside walls of the tub? If you spray foam insulation all the way around it and underneath, it'll stay hot a lot longer.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

this seems to work for some










If you can set the thermostat low enough, maybe something like this and a low gpm pump.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&productId=100094732&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&ci_src=64119933&ci_sku=100094732&cm_mmc=shopping-_-googleads&locStoreNum=2033&marketID=300


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

nap said:


> this seems to work for some
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
good 1:laughing:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

just to be clear, the pic was for fun. It is not associated with the statement and link below it.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

When I redo our bath I'm thinking of wrapping the new tub in pex & connect it to a sm water heater
Or existing WH

I think they make portable spa units that hang on the side of a tub


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

kenmac said:


> good 1:laughing:


If you think that is funny, you ought to see my spider mitigation method I suggested for red in another of his threads.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I was actually thinking something like that may work. I'm surprised there is no actual device made for this though, but so far I'm not finding anything.

Really one thing that I should have done before the contractor installed the bath was to put some pex tubing coiled up under it, for future radiant heat. That could be cool to have.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

there is this type of heater unit but you would still need a pump.

http://www.foodclassics.com/store/whirlpool/4/RAPID-HEAT-WHIRLPOOL-JACUZZI-IN-LINE-HEATER--NEW-220650328138.html

then there is this which apears to be both pump and heater:


http://www.aliexpress.com/store/201021/201573297-280410566/hot-tub-spa-pump-spa-heater.html


----------



## dcoyle (Jan 26, 2013)

*Legionnella?*

Anyone worried about Legionnaire's Disease and other diseases in such a situation?

Wikipedia says warm water is the ideal breeding ground for Legionella.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Happen to have forced air heat? Just add another line under it.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... There's always the ******* hot tub,...

http://www.imglols.com/wp-content/main/2012_04/badass-*******-in-a-*******-hot-tub.jpg


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

dcoyle said:


> Anyone worried about Legionnaire's Disease and other diseases in such a situation?
> 
> Wikipedia says warm water is the ideal breeding ground for Legionella.


Ayuh,... Diggin' Deep into the archives are We,..??

I just saw the date on this thread,... (no wonder the links don't work)

What's been proposed is a closed loop system,...

So,... No, nobody's gonna drink the water...


----------

